# Cotton Candy, my little girl <3



## emillyratties

I open this post to introduce Cotton Candy, she is a little rat with only 2 legs. Some of you have seen her in this post: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?52124-A-truly-inspirational-rat

She lost her front legs in a unfortunate accident when she have one month old when a big rat escaped from his cage and attacked them.

First, one video of her firsts days without front legs: http://youtu.be/SinxU518Ink

And now a few photos (are from a month ago) :mrgreen:


----------



## Rat-1-

She's so cute


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emillyratties

Thanks!!


----------



## YellowSpork

I follow her on facebook and I just love her to bits. x3 She's the cutest! And such an inspiration. <3


----------



## emillyratties

Thank you!!


----------



## Rat lover

awww. she is adorable and has such an inspiration!


----------



## emillyratties

A few photos of Candy in Halloween!


----------



## CapnKennedy

Bless her little heart :c she really is a cutie and she's so inspirational :3


----------



## binkyhoo

She has grow up a bit? I am a big fan of cotton candy. Love love love.


----------



## Eden10

Dawwwww ;D I LOVE the first witch photo! Shes a cutie!!!


----------



## ratclaws

That's amazing, how adaptive rats can really be despite unfortunate circumstances. She is very cute.


----------



## marcp1956

OK, now I need to read the whole story. Keep the pics coming. She is special!


----------



## emillyratties

My last video: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qqwBMyz43ik


----------



## Kimmi

She is just the cutest.


----------



## emillyratties

Thanks Kimmi. 

Here is my house:


----------



## Cstaar

Just watched the last video there - she should be called 'Cotton Candy - the flying rat'!!


----------



## Christielynnga

Aw, she is so precious! Love the photos of her too, she's very photogenic


----------



## PhoebesHuman

Aww I love her! She's beautiful and it's great that she doesn't suffer, she seems like she does quite well considering...


----------



## emillyratties

Thanks!! I´m happy that you like her


----------



## binkyhoo

It is nice to see her not just getting by, but getting by happily. You go Candy!


----------



## RedRosyify

Ah, she's adorable! <3 Indeed so special, she seems so happy with you even under these circumstances! Bless both of you! ^.^


----------



## ZombieMama

Awwwww!!! So sweet! She is adorable!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emillyratties

Thanks


----------

